# FX5 Flow Direction- Here's a diagram for you.



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I made this a few years ago. I see the subject still comes up so I thought I would post it. I probably posted it a few years ago, but here's a refresher for any newbies that are wondering.


----------

